

Who contributes more to open source? Facebook, Twitter or Github? - bitsweet
http://coderwall.com/leaderboard

======
shtylman
Is this just who contributes on github? There is more to open source than just
contributing on github. Also, just because you open sourced a piece of code,
does that really justify it to be open source on the same level as gcc? or
some other largely adopted project? I could open source lots of random things
but if no one is using them then one could argue it isn't a contribution.

------
ajacksified
More accurately titled, "Who has the most repositories." Having the most
repositories is not the same as "who contributes the most."

I wonder if they have / can come up with some kind of quality metric, however
bogus it may be, based on activity, watchers, forks, etc.

------
warp
Terrible sign up process. You have to link either a github, twitter or
linkedin account -- there is no normal username/password signup. And once you
do you're greeted with this message:

    
    
      Welcome to Coderwall! We add new members to our beta at the end of every week.
    

So, it takes them a week to create an account?

~~~
ajacksified
Limiting login to these services makes sense - there's no point in signing up
without an account to pull data from (one could argue that you could limit
logins to Github / other code repositories explicitly) since the whole point
of an account is to receive achievements for code you've written. I think the
real problem is hiding the rest of the leaderboard past the top 10 behind a
login, which seems awfully silly.

------
jrockway
I don't understand how these numbers are computed. I have 197 public
repositories, two less than the number one company, but Google is not listed
at all in the top ten.

------
ruethewhirled
Very misleading title. Don't think google hosts any of their code on github so
apparently they don't contribute to open source?

------
pothibo
For Facebook, it shows Joe Hewitt. I know he created Three20 but he isn't at
Facebook anymore.

~~~
ajacksified
His Github profile says "Facebook", which is where they pull the data from.

